# Removing Ipod to use old sat button..?



## ocz800 (Aug 19, 2009)

I wanted to disconnect my ipod adapter to use my SAT attenna for sirius. Thing is , what wires go where? After I disconnect the ipod adapters there are some extra wires. Anyone have a diagram or pics of removing the ipod adapter.


----------

